# New Kit Received



## Random-Hero (1/7/19)

So excited to try out my new vape. 

Ordered online from Viking vapes for a good price and free delivery. Awesome service from their side. Just put everything together and cant wait to go out and try it. As i understand the flavors off this tank are insane. So give me shout with awesome flavors to try out. First thing going into the tank is TKO Blue milk 

Kit:
Rincoe Mechman 228W Mod
HoizonTech Falcon King Tank 



















Thanks for the look. Cheers

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)

How is the Rincoe ?


----------



## Random-Hero (2/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


> How is the Rincoe ?


Works like a charms. Fires up instantly. No probs as all. 

I like the weight to everything as well. Just feel solid and well built.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

